# Frame as a percentage of total price for first bike?



## gambale (Aug 24, 2005)

Already posted to ask about the Bianchi Brava, and that's at the top of my list. I want to spend less than $1000. I found another bike store in my town that builds Surly bikes. They only have prices listed for the frames, but not for complete bikes. How much should the frame be as a percentage of the total price of a bike? I want a good frame and really basic other components because I think it will be cheaper overall to upgrade those later then it would be to buy a better frame. I'm interested in the Surly Pacer, which is listed at a little over $400. Can a complete bike be had for less than $1000?


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

gambale said:


> Already posted to ask about the Bianchi Brava, and that's at the top of my list. I want to spend less than $1000. I found another bike store in my town that builds Surly bikes. They only have prices listed for the frames, but not for complete bikes. How much should the frame be as a percentage of the total price of a bike? I want a good frame and really basic other components because I think it will be cheaper overall to upgrade those later then it would be to buy a better frame. I'm interested in the Surly Pacer, which is listed at a little over $400. Can a complete bike be had for less than $1000?


Its going to be dificult if not impossible to get that done under 1k. Unlsess you go with some used parts. I really recommend that. I'm a big fan of surly. Its a heavy gauge steel (4130 tubing) that will last nicely. I haven't riden the Pacer but own a Karate monkey and a Crosscheck. Love em both. Also check out the local racing scene. You can probably find a used sweet bike for less then 1k. I did. Got me a Masi Special Primo with Reynolds fork, mix 600 and 105 components and rolf wheels for 800$. The frame and fork were never riden. Veloswap or Ebay are nice resourses. best of luck, keep the rubber side down!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

gambale said:


> Already posted to ask about the Bianchi Brava, and that's at the top of my list. I want to spend less than $1000. I found another bike store in my town that builds Surly bikes. They only have prices listed for the frames, but not for complete bikes. How much should the frame be as a percentage of the total price of a bike? I want a good frame and really basic other components because I think it will be cheaper overall to upgrade those later then it would be to buy a better frame. I'm interested in the Surly Pacer, which is listed at a little over $400. Can a complete bike be had for less than $1000?


Frames prices have remained pretty stable while component prices have risen. It used to be that he frame was at least 50% of the total bike costs. But now saddles, pedals, wheelsets etc. have risen to ridiculous prices, because rich people are willing to spend that much. It's easier to figure out the price of a frame, then the price of a wheelset, then you have a much better idea of how much you have left over for the rest.


----------

